# Project one color Q?



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

Has anyone seen the Matte crystal pearl white/starry night black/seafoam paint scheme in person or have a picture of it? The picture on trek looks kind of interesting but real life is always different. I'm not a huge fan of the other color except maybe the matte blue ink. 
I got a slight bump in "allowance" so I may go for a new 6 series/force instead of last years 5.1/rival.

Thanks


----------



## texaspancake (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah I've seen it in person at the local trek store. Looks really nice! I'd get one but I'm kinda tempted to wait for the new madone 6.


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

Big changes coming for the '13?


----------

